# friut fly culture



## specy (May 26, 2005)

Hello,

I just got a friut fly culture and the flies look ok but the thing stinks like pee! Is that normal or does it mean I should start a new culture? Thanks.


----------



## Max (May 26, 2005)

I Think It's Common, Mine Stinks Like Pee All The Time.........


----------



## Ian (May 27, 2005)

yeah, most fruit fly cultures do smell very bad, although, i make my own cultures, and I bought some mixture online, and you just ix it up with water, add a very small bit of banana, and it make perfect medium for the flies to lay in, and the only smell you get from it, is the smell of oats.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick (May 27, 2005)

Mine don't stink. I use the small vials for cultures. But I did order one of those large cultures and that one stinks.


----------



## specy (May 27, 2005)

Hello Ian,

Do you mind telling me where you get the mixture? Thanks.


----------



## Ian (May 27, 2005)

Hi Specy,

I cannot remeber the site,a s I only ordered 1 bag, but it is valled "drosofix" If you have no luck with that, I will find the URL, and get back to you.

Cheers,

Ian


----------

